# Auto start key fob



## Hardwood28 (2 mo ago)

I bought of vehicle and it has an auto start in it but I do not have the fob. The fcc id on the antenna is NJQ520BFA. Just trying to find where I can purchase one and the brand of the auto start. The previous owner said It was an astro start.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Welcome Aboard!

Any help here? FCC ID NJQ520BFA Wirelss Remote Control Transceiver by Wintecronics Ltd


----------



## neuf67 (1 mo ago)

Hi, I'm curious if you ever found a remote for your car starter? I'm looking for the same advice you were searching for. 
Njq520bfa 
Thanks for any advice or direction! 
Trevor


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

From the link above:


> Wintecronics Ltd - NJQ (Taiwan) - An FCC ID is the product ID assigned by the FCC to identify wireless products in the market. The FCC chooses 3 or 5 character "Grantee" codes to identify the business that created the product. For example, the grantee code for FCC ID: NJQ520BFA is NJQ. The remaining characters of the FCC ID, 520BFA, are often associated with the product model, but they can be random. These letters are chosen by the applicant. In addition to the application, the FCC also publishes internal images, external images, user manuals, and test results for wireless devices. They can be under the "exhibits" tab below.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If it was factory installed, just go to the corresponding new car dealer. If not, go to a parts store like Auto Zone, Advance etc.


----------

